# 4 LeT terrorists enter Mumbai: Police



## Rockstar11 (Dec 23, 2010)

Mumbai, Dec 23 (IBNS): Mumbai Police on Thursday said four Laskhar-e-Taiba (LeT) terrorists have entered India’s financial capital to carry out attacks during the festive season.

“Some Jihadi elements have entered Mumbai. Four member of LeT have entered for carrying out violence in connection with possibly the oncoming festive season,” Mumbai Joint Commissioner of Police (Crime) Himanshu Roy told reporters.

He said the names of the terrorists are Abdul Karim Mussa, Noor Abdul Ilahi, Whalid Jinnah, and Mafooz Alam.

Police also released a portrait of one of the four terrorists and has asked people to call (022) 22633333 to give information.

Mumbai, along with Ahmedabad, had been put on high alert by the Central government after specific intelligence inputs about possible attacks by the Pakistan-based militant outfit.

In a series of terrorist attacks by Pakistani terrorists in Nov 2008 during a 60-hour siege, at least 166 people died. The terrorists had targeted railway stations, luxury hotels and hospital. 


4 LeT terrorists enter Mumbai: Police


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2010)

wtf.............


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mumbai: Four members of Pakistan-based terror outfit Lashkar-e-Toiba (LeT) have sneaked into Mumbai recently to carry out "violent" attacks with the aim of causing "destruction", police said tonight.

Police also released the photograph of one of them and issued an advisory to the citizens of this metropolis to remain alert.

"The four were identified as Abdul Kareem Moosa, Noor Abu Ilahi, Walid Jinnah and Mahfooz Alam. The four recently sneaked into the city to carry out extremely dangerous activity," Joint Police Commissioner (Crime) Himanshu Roy told a news conference. Roy also released a sketch of Jinnah. 

Mumbai on terror alert, Four LeT men enter city


----------



## Rahim (Dec 24, 2010)

This is scary for our festival season 

But i just wonder when our Police know the names and number of them sneaking in our territory, then why dont they get arrested if the police has so much information?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Rahim said:


> This is scary for our festival season
> 
> But i just wonder when our Police know the names and number of them sneaking in our territory, then why dont they get arrested if the police has so much information?


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 24, 2010)

ya i too wonder when they can get sketchs and names correct then why dont they do this earlier ?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 25, 2010)

Rahim said:


> This is scary for our festival season
> 
> But i just wonder when our Police know the names and number of them sneaking in our territory, then why dont they get arrested if the police has so much information?



erm..the police necessarily doesn't..its the intelligence bureau which gets the info...if they come to know of the terrorist who have sneaked in,they first try to trace & track these people...it sometimes leads to a sleeping cell too..so they keep track of them...its only when they lose contact with the terrorist do they take the help of citizens to help track them...This seems to be the practice going on for some time...or that is the idea i got after seeing these type of cases...


----------

